# Steering wheel swap



## Bryanr013 (10 mo ago)

I really don't like the look of my 2006 gto steering wheel. Is there a different steering wheel that can be put on that still has a functioning airbag and functional controls?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm old school, but you might look at other 06 GM models.


----------

